# Power Steering Problems [ HARD to steer ] 86' 300zx



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

Hi, I have a 86' 300zx 5 speed non-turbo, and wanted to know why my dang power steering is so hard?
I mean it is NOT hard but compared to my friends 1992 Acura Legend oh my god!!!! How can I live like this I was thinking haha.

Anyways, I just recently fixed my power steering leak and I dont know what kind of power steering fluid the guy put in but it is decent hard to steer at the least. The power steering is filled all the way to the top almost, and is NOT leaking anything.
Also my power steering kinda whines a little bit when steering, it sounds like the pump kinda whining or something. 

Could it be thick power steering oil? 
I want to drain all my Power steering Oil but how!?! I dont even know where the drain plug is at?
PLEASE HELP ME with this matter. :[


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't believe there is a drain plug. Your steering rack may be binding. If it was leaking, and you lost all the fluid, you could have damaged it. I got a rebuilt rack with lifetime warranty for around $120 or so. You might also have to replace your power steering pump.

There is also a procedure for properly priming the rack. Might be in the Haynes manual.


----------



## zx300 (Oct 8, 2004)

check:
1-power steering pump
2-steering box


----------

